# Who Dey Brim hat



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Who Dey Brim Hat

This hat will fit most adults, albeit a bit loose on a small-headed woman. Its the decrease on row 8 that creates the little brim. 

I have included a download link to allow you to print more easily. 

Materials:

Yarn: Less than 100 yards Patrons 51%wool/49% acrylic (I think it was Décor but I lost the wrapper and cant find the orange/black twist on line. Its in almost every LYS in the Cincinnati area, though.) (I have made three hats with two skeins of yarn, with enough left over to make a head-band.)

Needles: Size 11  either two sets of circulars or a set of 11 circulars and a set of 11 DPNs
Note on needles: I use two sets of circulars when the decrease is too small to stay on the round. Because I have interchangeables, I put the size 11 on the right hand needle and a smaller needle on the left hand side after the first row. 

Gauge: 4 stitches/inch

Yarn Needle for weaving in ends. 

Directions:

Cast on 89 stitches. I used the Double Start (Latvian/Estonian) Cast-on, which is a stretchy alternative to long tail cast on. I did NOT use a double strand, if you see that on YouTube).
Knit first row, joining the 89th stitch to the 1st stitch via K2tog. You will now have a circle of 88 stitch.
Row 2:	Purl
Row 3: knit
Row 4	purl
Row 5 knit
Row 6	knit
Row 7	purl
Row 8	*K2tog, k9* repeat around (80 stitches remaining)
Row 9 knit 
Continue knitting rows until you have reached 4 ½ inches beyond brim. (About 5 ½ total length)

Decreasing (move to DPNS or add second set of circulars at whatever point is comfortable for you.)

Row 1	*K2tog, k8* repeat around (72stitches)
Row 2 and 3	knit
Row 4	*k2tog, k7* repeat around (64 stitches)
Row 5 and 6	knit
Row 7	*K2tog, k6* repeat around (56 stitches)
Row 8 and 9	knit
Row 10	*K2tog, k5* repeat around (48 stitches)
Row 11 and 12	knit
Row 13	*K2tog, k4* repeat around (42 stitches)
Row 14	knit
Row 15	*K2tog, k3* repeat around (36 stitches)
Row 16	knit
Row 17	*K2tog, k2* repeat around (28)
Row 18	*k2tog K2* repeat around (20)
Row 19	*k2tog* (12 stitches remaining)
Row 20	*k2tog* (6 stitches remaining)
Cut yarn with long tail. Feed tail through remaining stitches using yarn needle. Pull tight. Bring tail to inside of hat and tie off. Weave in tails from beginning and end of work. 

If you find that the hat doesn't appear that it will be long enough and you have already started decreasing, add more knit rows between any of the decreases.


----------



## lynncarol33 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

If people chose your download, you to let them know how to print it out. It took about 10 minutes to figure it out. Just a thoughtful hint. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I can't figure out what must have caused you problems with the download. It just opens with an arrow on my browser. 

Click the download link. Your browser will determine what happens next. If it's Chrome, it will be a little box on the bottom left-hand corner. If it's Foxfire, you'll be asked to choose a program to open it with (Microsoft Word).If it's Internet Explorer, choose open and allow. 

If you don't have Microsoft Word, it won't work. Let me know and I can send it to you in another format.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Thank you for this - it will make a nice option for chemo hats.


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi PiggiesMum, Thank you for the pattern. It is so kind of you. I have a problem with any file except with PDF files, as they are the only files that I can open and usually end up copying the pattern.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Here it is again in PDF:



PiggiesMom said:


> Who Dey Brim Hat
> 
> This hat will fit most adults, albeit a bit loose on a small-headed woman. Its the decrease on row 8 that creates the little brim.
> 
> ...


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you very much for doing the pattern as a PDF. I just had a hard time finding it on the other.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

No problem. I've been creating patterns for the past week or so and will be posting them. This was a trial run. Thank you for being an unwitting guinea pig. 

Next pattern: Whirling Gaitor.

I have to type up the pattern and gets some pictures. Even faster than the who-dey hat!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

That is a nice pattern and I'm sure the others will be too.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice hat...thanks for sharing!


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this interesting pattern. I'm having trouble finding what the yarn weight is. I am assuming that using size 11 needles it is probably a bulky or at the very least a worsted #4. Is that correct?


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Its not patrons decor because that is 75% acrylic and 25% wool, but it must be something in that order. It looks great though.


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

buttons said:


> If people chose your download, you to let them know how to print it out. It took about 10 minutes to figure it out. Just a thoughtful hint. Thank you for the pattern.


It downloaded to my tablet in less than 5 seconds.

Or didn't you see the button that says 'download'.


----------



## Casper12a (Feb 19, 2013)

I did not have any problems!


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern download in a "nice, easy file form". It looks like a very nice hat.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Granalou said:


> Thank you for sharing this interesting pattern. I'm having trouble finding what the yarn weight is. I am assuming that using size 11 needles it is probably a bulky or at the very least a worsted #4. Is that correct?


It is a DK weight.

I made a big mistake on the pattern! I had made three hats this week and lost my mind. I made this hat on size 10 needles! YIKES!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for posting - and designing - the hat, and making it so easy to download.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this pattern ! It looks really nice on the model ( you ? )


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Hope you all found the correction- which needs another correction. The yarn was Plymouth Yarns in worsted. 75% acrylic/25% wool. Needle size 10.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-216334-1.html#4330091

Yes, that's me as model. I know- don't quit my day job. Oh, that's right; I'm retired. ;-)

I'll be posting the Whirling Gaitor soon. It's a do it in prime-time, one evening special.


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

buttons said:


> If people chose your download, you to let them know how to print it out. It took about 10 minutes to figure it out. Just a thoughtful hint. Thank you for the pattern.


Love your avatar!


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

Love Buttons avatar!


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

cute hat, can't wait to make it! thanks for sharing


----------



## derfer (Feb 1, 2013)

Didn't 'have any trouble getting the patteren. Touched the download and it went right ro the patteren. Thank You . I have niece an nefew in Ohio an they say Who Dey is it a ball team ? I'am from Ohio but haven't lived there for 63 years. I have visited a lot but this is new to me . I am going to make hats for them an surprise them after Christmas.


----------



## wanda.jelus (Dec 31, 2011)

Love this! We are big Bengal fans and my daughter lives in NYC now. She watches the games at a "Bengals Bar" and will wear this proudly. Thanks so much. Who Dey!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice hat .. thanks for sharing pattern.


----------



## Joowels7 (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi. How would you do a hat like that on knifty knitter loom without, brim edge rolling? I have done the orange and black colors_ but it has the gathered top and a different sttitch. Where in Cincinnati do you live. I am in Pierce township? Do you know how to loom knit on these looms? Julie
_


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

There are different stitches you can use on a loom. Maybe try knit a row (ewrap) then purl a row. I start making fingerless mittens and it didn't roll. I do both knitting and looming. There are many youtube videos from start to finish to watch that will show you different things.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Joowels, I'm in Norwood. I have no idea what is knifty knitter loom, so I can't tell you how to do it. I do know that if you make the first five rows of a hat by alternating knits and purls OR using a moss/seed stitch you can usually get the hat to stop rolling. A rib stitch works, too. ACtually, I've not had a problem with lace patterns rolling, either. 

How you make that happen on anything other than needles, though, I can't tell ya.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

PiggiesMom said:


> I can't figure out what must have caused you problems with the download. It just opens with an arrow on my browser.
> 
> Click the download link. Your browser will determine what happens next. If it's Chrome, it will be a little box on the bottom left-hand corner. If it's Foxfire, you'll be asked to choose a program to open it with (Microsoft Word).If it's Internet Explorer, choose open and allow.
> 
> If you don't have Microsoft Word, it won't work. Let me know and I can send it to you in another format.


It opens just fine with "Open Office" also.


----------



## derfer (Feb 1, 2013)

Wanda.Jelus I have family in Beavercreek , I grow up in Dayton but wasn't into football .Its a small world some time


----------



## derfer (Feb 1, 2013)

Do you have to do the L/E cast on? I looked it up and it looks a bit hard for me. Can you use the long tail cast on?I can do that an a couple others. Thank You


----------

